# Alaska hunt test/field trial - AKC & NAHRA schedule



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So those of you wanting to take a wonderful vacation north with your dogs, I thought I'd put up our summer schedule. Alaska has a super short schedule. Don't blink your eyes and it's over.

May 16 & 17 NAHRA hunt tests at Point MacKenzie - about 1.25 hours from Anchorage
May 29-31 Field trials at Point MacKenzieJune 5-7 
June 12-14 AKC Hunt tests and Owner Handler Qualifying field trial in Fairbanks, 7 hours from Anchorage. This means 2 MH runs and 1 OH Q in one weekend
June 20-21 NAHRA hunt tests in Palmer - 1 hr north of Anchorage
July 3-5 Field trials in Fairbanks
July 10-12 Field trials in Fairbanks
July 11-12 NAHRA hunt tests in Palmer
July 17-19 AKC Hunt tests in Turnagain Pass - about 1.25 hours south of Anchorage
July 24-26 Field trials in Turnagain Pass
July 25-26 Spaniel hunt tests at Turnagain Pass
July 25-26 NAHRA hunt tests in Palmer
July 31-Aug 2 Field trials in Turnagain Pass
Aug 9? WC/WCX in Turnagain Pass
Aug 14-16 AKC Hunt Tests at Point MacKenzie
Aug 22-23 Spaniel Hunt tests in Fairbanks

AKC retriever events are all on www.entryexpress.net
NAHRA events are on www.huntsecretary.com
Spaniel events are on www.arcticbirddog.org

Events up here are small. MH runs quite often only have 6 or 8 dogs. SH runs even smaller. We run 2 MH tests on every hunt test weekend. The first one in Fairbanks will have 2 MH tests and 1 owner-handler qualifying field trial on one weekend. I think last year there were a total of 15 dogs running all 3 events. So nice and small and low pressure. Not a lot of pros up here, mostly owner handlers. Because we have so few people, we all pitch in and help out with whatever needs to be done to make our events happen. We also have great food.

Alaska is very dog friendly. Alaska Airlines does an excellent job of flying dogs. They charge $100 each way to have your dog fly with you. www.alaskaair.com PM me if you have any questions. We welcome everyone of any ability.

My personal favorites are the Turnagain Pass tests and trials. They are on the Kenai Peninsula. Right down the road from the Kenai River and the most excellent salmon and trout fishery in the US. You can camp out at the test/trial location for the two weeks and train. It's a lot of fun.

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------

